# Covid-19 by the numbers. Cases update thread: Graphs and summaries appreciated!



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2020)

Please post stats only here.  

For ease of reading, please cover only one nation (or one state) data per post.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2020)

United States:  8 March 2020

Only this graph needs updating because the US 'official' number is now 484.    Due to multiple testing fails by the CDC early on, 5,000+ is more likely.  As more tests go out next week (thank you FDA!) and state health departments, medical universities start testing in house (again, thanks to the FDA), we'll have 'somewhat' more accurate numbers within a couple of weeks.

Edit:  8 March 2020  5:27 pm  US cases at  529


----------



## Don M. (Mar 8, 2020)

Yahoo opened a new site, a few days ago, that seems to be doing a pretty good job of staying on top of the latest news.

https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2020)

Here's another good one:  

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 9, 2020)

US at 566  9 March 8:38 am


----------



## gennie (Mar 9, 2020)

Interesting data but meaningless without number or percentage of deaths and of those left with serious, life-threatening aftereffects.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2020)

gennie said:


> Interesting data but meaningless without number or percentage of deaths and of those left with serious, life-threatening aftereffects.


Scroll down on the link from @AnnieA in post #4 above.  Lots on good info, including this:


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 9, 2020)

gennie said:


> Interesting data but meaningless without number or percentage of deaths and of those left with serious, life-threatening aftereffects.



We won't know here right away because we have just started the roll out of accurate tests.   This epidemiologist for the University of Tennessee explained the difficulty at yesterday's press conference re the first case in Memphis:

Dr. Jon McCullers, infectious disease expert at the University of Tennessee says it’s very possible more cases will be reported here soon.​“It would not be surprising if there is some coronavirus being mistaken for flu. We are not testing extensively yet for coronavirus.”​With limited test kits in the state, “we could have a lot of coronavirus out there,” he said.​
We can look at Italy's numbers to get an idea of how the serious/critical numbers shake out.  They seem to be testing well and have also seem to have honest people at the helm.  They've been running at appx 10% in serious/critical condition the past few days.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 9, 2020)

US 708 -  9 March 2020


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm so glad a special thread for COVID-19 was started. Thank you! The first map is from March 5th and the second from yesterday, March 9th.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> We won't know here right away because we have just started the roll out of accurate tests.   This epidemiologist for the University of Tennessee explained the difficulty at yesterday's press conference re the first case in Memphis:
> 
> Dr. Jon McCullers, infectious disease expert at the University of Tennessee says it’s very possible more cases will be reported here soon.​“It would not be surprising if there is some coronavirus being mistaken for flu. We are not testing extensively yet for coronavirus.”​With limited test kits in the state, “we could have a lot of coronavirus out there,” he said.​
> We can look at Italy's numbers to get an idea of how the serious/critical numbers shake out.  They seem to be testing well and have also seem to have honest people at the helm.  They've been running at appx 10% in serious/critical condition the past few days.


That's exactly it Annie. They have just scratched the surface with this outbreak. Considering the number of infected who are asymptomatic, there's no way to give accurate statistics at this time. The asymptomatic will pass it on to others, some who are high risk, very vulnerable, immune system compromised patients and will get very sickened by it.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's exactly it Annie. They have just scratched the surface with this outbreak. Considering the number of infected who are asymptomatic, there's no way to give accurate statistics at this time. The asymptomatic will pass it on to others, some who are high risk, very vulnerable, immune system compromised patients and will get very sickened by it.



Plus it has an incubation period of 1 - 15 days to complicate the issue which is why if anyone even suspects they may have been exposed, they should be able to get tested.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)

Update. Governor of MA. has declared a state of emergency as the number of cases more than doubled yesterday from 41 to 96.  There's a confirmed case in my hometown.
I took some time off and took my octogenarian mom out to buy food and necessities. The stores are picked clean of toilet paper. Very little paper towels left. Food is doing okay so far as they are restocking very quickly at the present time. Water, milk, cereal, peanut butter are flying out fast as are fresh veggies and fruit.

If I suddenly go MIA you'll know why. If I go MIA permanently, you'll know that too.

Peace and be well. - Chic.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2020)

Https.//gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html.#bda7594740fd40299423467648e9ecf6

Worldwide graph, up tothe minute


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 11, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Https.//gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html.#bda7594740fd40299423467648e9ecf6
> 
> Worldwide graph, up tothe minute


Site won't open @Gaer.....even tried to copy and paste iin another tab, hmmmm....

Try this one: https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-us-cases.html


----------



## Catlady (Mar 12, 2020)

SeekingAlpha update this morning =

Around 70M to 150M people in the U.S. will become infected with COVID-19, according to Dr. Brian Monahan, the attending physician of Congress and the U.S. Supreme Court. The Fed is raising the maximum offering of its daily operations in the repo market to $175B (from $150B) through mid-April, while the NBA announced it will suspend the season until further notice. Italy has also tightened its nationwide lockdown - after the nation's coronavirus death toll jumped 30% in 24 hours - ordering all non-essential shops and services to close (supermarkets and pharmacies will remain open).


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 12, 2020)

Source: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-age-sex-demographics/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 12, 2020)

chic said:


> Update. Governor of MA. has declared a state of emergency as the number of cases more than doubled yesterday from 41 to 96.  There's a confirmed case in my hometown.
> I took some time off and took my octogenarian mom out to buy food and necessities. The stores are picked clean of toilet paper. Very little paper towels left. Food is doing okay so far as they are restocking very quickly at the present time. Water, milk, cereal, peanut butter are flying out fast as are fresh veggies and fruit.
> 
> If I suddenly go MIA you'll know why. If I go MIA permanently, you'll know that too.
> ...


Hope you and your mom can get everything you need somehow Chic. Stay safe and be well.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...o-declares-state-emergency-New-York-City.html

Mayor Bill de Blasio has declared a state of emergency in the city of New York due the coronavirus outbreak. 

He made the decision on Thursday afternoon and said the last 24 hours had been 'very, very sobering' and said the world had been turned 'upside down' in just a day. 

There are now 95 confirmed cases in New York City, 45 more than yesterday. Twenty-two of the 95 people currently fighting the virus have been hospitalized. 

The New York City breakdown is as follows; 25 in Manhattan, 24 Brooklyn, 17 in Queens, 10 in the Bronx and five in Staten Island. 


There are 29 people in mandatory quarantine and 1,784 in mandatory quarantine. 

The state of emergency allows de Blasio to now activate a range of extreme measures including a curfew, closing down public transport, prohibiting people from being on the streets, rationing and limiting alcohol use.

He has not implemented any of those measures, but the declaration of a state of emergency allows him to at any time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2020)

Corona virus global tracker from the CSSE at John Hopkins University. Now at 128,343 confirmed cases from around 114,000 when I looked about 36 hours ago. It will be interesting to see how the stats change daily.
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 13, 2020)

Alaska now has one case confirmed as of today......


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

We have another case in my hometown, and I'm hoping the road race scheduled for Sunday will be cancelled. It would be too irresponsible to hold it during such a National emergency. In fact, it would be crazy. We need to keep our distance from each other for awhile going forward.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 13, 2020)

Colbert had a show last night without an audience, only the staff sat in the audience seats.  It was really weird.

This epidemic has a lot of repercussions we don't even think about.   In Thailand there are hundreds of wild monkeys that were being fed by tourists.  Now that the tourists are not visiting because of the virus, the poor monkeys are dying of starvation and fighting over any morsels.  I bet the pigeons in Rome will also be dying of starvation, I'm sure the tourists feed them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2020)

One of the N.J. doctors I had the pleasure to meet over two decades ago during my time as a Disease Intervention Specialist, has come down with the virus. I remember him being a nice man and was helpful with some of our cases. I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 14, 2020)

A very important stat.  Critical care beds per capita:

https://www.statista.com/chart/21105/number-of-critical-care-beds-per-100000-inhabitants/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> A very important stat.  Critical care beds per capita:
> 
> https://www.statista.com/chart/21105/number-of-critical-care-beds-per-100000-inhabitants/


That's interesting. I thought I saw on the news that the U.S. had the least amount of critical care beds? Or it may have been more beds but less health care workers per 100,000 patients.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2020)

Latest CDC info

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

My daughter who lives and works in Cambodia updated me that the whole country is under quarantine and she has to work from home for at least two weeks....My son lives near Fairfax and D.C. and he was told to work from home also for two weeks, since he's just getting back from a vacation in the Dominican Republic.....All schools are closed there.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

All schools in Pennsylvania are closed for two weeks by order of the Governor.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

The high school my youngest grandson attends uses an iPad for everything in the classroom, instead of pencils and paper. When the Governor closed schools for two weeks, all of the students were sent home with two-weeks of assignments.

They must complete their assignments on a daily basis, just like a day’s homework, and then submit them to the appropriate teacher via the Internet. They have done this previously during snowstorms when schools were closed. By doing this, it counts as a day in school.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m almost jealous of some of the things kids in school have today. Just like my post above, using iPads to do homework and then submitting it via the Internet. Other things that I see in school would have been nice back in my time like: the swimming pools and diving tank, the weight and fitness room, the CCTV for announcements, assemblies and sporting events, TV’s in the cafeteria, electric pencil sharpeners, A/C, stadium seating in the auditorium and the list goes on.

No, I’m not jealous, but I am certainly appreciative of the things that the schools do have for the kids. Do they really need all that? Probably not, but it does in some small way prepare them for what they will have post high school and onto college, we hope.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 18, 2020)

Its almost 10,000. 

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 18, 2020)

*2019 Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) in Washington*
_Updated on March 18, 2020 at 3:25 p.m._*County*​*Positive/Confirmed Cases**Deaths*Chelan2*0*Clark4*3*Columbia1*0*Franklin1*0*Grant8*1*Grays Harbor1*0*Island16*0*Jefferson4*0*King562*56*Kitsap9*0*Kittitas4*0*Klickitat1*0*Lewis1*0*Lincoln1*0*Mason1*0*Pierce56*0*Skagit14*0*Snohomish310*6*Spokane4*0*Thurston6*0**Whatcom*7*0*Yakima7*0*Unassigned167*0*Total1187*66*


*Confirmed Cases by Age**0 to 19 years**2%**20 to 29 years**8%**30 to 39 years**12%**40 to 49 years**14%**50 to 59 years**17%**60 to 69 years**15%**70 to 79 years**16%**80+ years**16%*

​�

*Confirmed Cases by Sex**Female**51%**Male**46%**Unknown**3%*

​�

*Number of Individuals Tested**Positive*1187*Negative*15918


----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 19, 2020)

Several Excellent Graphs showing  the status of the virus world wide. Including how many seriously ill, how many mildly sick,  existing conditions stats, how contagious is it when compared to other major viral health pandemics and much more.

There is also a projection showing what might occur

https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/covid-19-coronavirus-infographic-datapack/


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 19, 2020)

Really enlightening - World statistical graphs - appear to be up to date as of 3.18.20.  In Ohio, the count was 88 cases yesterday and 119 today (3.19.20).  The scary thing is, per our Governor and Health authority - testing is being limited to medical staff and emergency workers unless hospitalized, due to a lack of test kits - they don't have something as basic as swabs.  /-;


----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 19, 2020)

Homeschoolie said:


> Several Excellent Graphs showing  the status of the virus world wide. Including how many seriously ill, how many mildly sick,  existing conditions stats, how contagious is it when compared to other major viral health pandemics and much more.
> 
> There is also a projection showing what might occur
> 
> https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/covid-19-coronavirus-infographic-datapack/



They updated a couple of the graphs to reflect how things are today, 3/19/2020


----------

